# EOS R Video - drop outs in HD recordings?



## hmatthes (Dec 15, 2018)

I am a stills guy, no real video experience. Practicing to record a piano recital for kids...
Using a book mic. on hot shoe and good headphones attached (Wow, I love that!)
Using a STM lens (EF-s 18-135) for silent focusing (L glass is loud when mic is used)
Video quality is excellent as expected but I'm seeing dead-spots (drop outs?) for a bit less than 1 second
Shooting the video A+ automatic mode since I do not know what I'm doing. Serve AF (not bad!)
*What might be causing drop outs?*
Thanks in advance!


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 15, 2018)

What are you seeing the drop outs on? Many devices can't actually playback the original files natively especially some of the heavier bitrate codecs.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 15, 2018)

SD card speed rating may be lower than what the camera expects. Using a V60 rating card for 4K recording may be needed. Also try using IPB instead of ALL-I recording format or reduce the resolution (e.g. record in HD instead of 4K) . Otherwise, as mentioned above, it may be just the playback problem.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2018)

Its almost impossible to play back original video on a ordinary computer, you need to convert the video to something playable. At least, there are editors that can handle doing the conversion for a reasonable price now. It can still be a very slow process.

Even 2K can be difficult to play back without converting to 720 or 1080P.


----------



## hmatthes (Dec 17, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its almost impossible to play back original video on a ordinary computer, you need to convert the video to something playable. At least, there are editors that can handle doing the conversion for a reasonable price now. It can still be a very slow process.
> 
> Even 2K can be difficult to play back without converting to 720 or 1080P.



That is the answer! I ran 3 short videos {that had drop outs} through iMovie... plays beautifully once rendered.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 17, 2018)

hmatthes said:


> That is the answer! I ran 3 short videos {that had drop outs} through iMovie... plays beautifully once rendered.


As was mine! 

Glad you are working through the video morass....


----------



## stevelee (Dec 19, 2018)

My 4-year-old iMac will play smoothly 4K video in Final Cut Pro X even as it does some processing in the background. It has plenty of memory and a 4-core 4 GHz processor, which helps a lot. But still, you don't need the latest and greatest to deal with the "morass."


----------

